# Der wunder



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm Der wondering when they will be back in? (did you like what i did there the DEr wonder ing sounds like i'm wond..never mind) I'm to good for this place :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They are all back in NOW!

if it says they are out of stock hit F5 and all should be revealed 

Johnnu


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

The applause is a little late, but I see what you've done there Grizzle, and I like it :thumb:


----------

